# What is she?



## Erika (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi everyone... my cat Oreo, is *really* tiny and has long fur. I would just say that she is some type of American cat but she is so tiny. Does anyone know what she might be?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow, what a fluffy cat! She is very pretty but maybe part maine ****? :wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I've never seen such a loooooong haired black and white cat. Whatever she is, she sure is pretty!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

She's an asymmetrical piebald domestic longhair. 

I have a co-worker who will only adopt asymmetrical piebald cats.


----------



## Erika (Mar 7, 2004)

Wow.... how can you tell? That's amazing! Are asymmetrical piebald domestic longhair's normally really tiny? When I got her from the SPCA she was * really * skinny because she had a litter of kittens in her first heat, and I don't think was fed very often by her previous owner. So I fed her so much and fattened her up, but she is still so small and tiny. Maybe she never fully grew after having kittens? I dunno.

Thanks for your comments everyone!


----------



## meowmix (Feb 29, 2004)

How old is she?


----------



## Erika (Mar 7, 2004)

She is almost two years now... and I have had her for a year and a half. I think..... :?


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Well, the markings on the left side of her face tell me that she's asymmetrical. Black and white cats are known as "piebald" if you want to get technical. And any non-breed-specific cat without papers that has long hair is a domestic longhair. 

Your cat is so beautiful that I thought she deserved a fancy title.

How much does she weigh? She doesn't have the looks of any cat that I know of that's known for being small.


----------



## Erika (Mar 7, 2004)

I know... I have never seen a cat like her before either. She can't weight over about 5 pounds. She has such a tiny frame.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, I think she is a gorgeous little girl and I think she would certainly look good here with me. I also think that there is little chance of you giving her up... )))

There's just something about that photo that reaches out and grabs you. Give her a hug from me and tell her I think she is a cutie!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I love the look in her eyes - she seems to be so loving..mmm yum *hugs*


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

She is just sooooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## Erika (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi again. Thanks for your comments!! I am posting another picture so you can see how tiny she is.... Can you believe that she had kittens?


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

what a really beautiful cat thankyou for sharing


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

Oreo apppears to me to be a part Persian, with tuxedo mixed in. Many long-furred cats have some Persian in them. One of the ways to determine if any Persian is present is through her attitude. (I have one doll-faced Persian, all black, that has a different personality than my other fukids. Mopsy is laid back, is not demanding and very mannered. She is asleep most of the time.) Her small size, may be genetic. I have a white kitty (Blitz-Bug) with black spots on her coat, and she too is small (weighs about 4 lbs, and about 1 year old. Foxy is also a small, silver-white, part Persian.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

What she is, is Absolutely Beautiful! That first picture is a treasure.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Wow, gorgeous. I think she is an Elf cat!


----------

